# MARLIN .22 AMMO? (7000)?



## Browning (Jan 25, 2005)

what ammo do you guys find cycles the best and is reasonably accurate in your Marlin model 7000? if you own one. Which would you choose for best quality, but cheap....... CCI Mini Mag, CCI Standard Velocity, Federal classic or American Eagle, Winchester Wildcat, Winchester Dynapoints, Remington thunderbolts....ETC. Which one works best in this semi auto rifle? Thanks in advance for any help... Browning..... :lol: 8) [/b]


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

All depends on what you want to do. Certain ammo such as minimags are best for hunting while others like dynapoints are best for targets. You will really have to try all of them to see what shoots best. Unfortunately rimfires are very finnickey about ammo, while serial 000001 might shoot mini mags like a dream 000002 might not shoot them worth a hill of beans.


----------

